# Opening a bank account



## KenpoTex (Sep 19, 2004)

A crusty old biker walks into a bank and says to the woman at the
teller window "I want to open a damn checking account."

The astonished woman replies, "I beg your pardon, sir. I must have
misunderstood you. What did you say?"

"Listen up, damn it. I said I want to open a damn checking account
now!" says the biker.

"I'm very sorry sir, but that kind of language is not tolerated in this
bank," the teller informs him.

She then leaves the window and goes over to the bank manager to inform
her of the situation. The manager agrees that the teller does not
have to listen to foul language. They both return to the window and
the manager asks the old biker, "Sir, what seems to be the problem
here?"

"There is no damn problem," the man says. "I just won 50 million
dollars in the damn lottery and I want to open a damn checking account
in this damn bank!"

"I see," says the manager, "and is this b**** giving you a hard time?"


----------



## AaronLucia (Sep 19, 2004)

Fifty Million...must be nice.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Sep 19, 2004)

i'm probably the B**** of a bank teller that would tell that person what they could do with that 50 million.....go take etiquette classes


----------



## Scout_379 (Sep 19, 2004)

FUZZYJ692000 said:
			
		

> i'm probably the B**** of a bank teller that would tell that person what they could do with that 50 million....._*go take etiquette classes*_


ever met a construction worker after he hammers his finger?


----------



## Silat Student (Sep 19, 2004)

Hey I'm of the personal belief that $50 Million would buy anything, even class. Things are just different for rich folks *grin*

Millionare:"I want all the furniture in my new home to be upside down"
Decorator:"Your crazy!"
Millionare:"No, poor people are crazy....I'm eccentric"


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 20, 2004)

...I want my car to talk to me....is that so wrong...?  :idunno:


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 20, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> American Kenpo is the utilization of economic motion, proper body mechanics, timing, anatomical knowledge, and the use of theories, principles, and concepts of motion. The end result: the ability to hit a guy so many times he can't hold all the places that hurt.


 Dude, I love your sig-line.


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 20, 2004)

it's from a shirt from red-stripe-intl.com...which appears to no longer be a valid domain...so maybe they closed up...?  :idunno:   it was a Kenpo store that shirts, bumper stickers, notebooks and such pertaining to AK...there were a few bumper stickers on there I really liked such as..."Your kid's a TKD blackbelt...that's nice, mine studies Kenpo."  and "Kenpoists do it with Economy of Motion."


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 20, 2004)

here's an updated site....http://www.cafepress.com/red_stripe_intl...guess they changed their hosting.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Sep 20, 2004)

Scout_379 said:
			
		

> ever met a construction worker after he hammers his finger?



Yep, done it and trust me nothing polite came flying out of my mouth kind of like when i had a nail go through my boot into my foot, oh yea that felt nice....should have saw my mom piggy backing me, mind you i was 16 so it was a funny sight


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Sep 20, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...I want my car to talk to me....is that so wrong...?  :idunno:



as long as it doesn't go yelling at me when i'm passing you


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 20, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> ...I want my car to talk to me....is that so wrong...?  :idunno:



Well, SOMEONE should talk to you...

 :boing2:


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 20, 2004)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Well, SOMEONE should talk to you...
> 
> :boing2:


my imaginery friend did.....until my mom told me he wasn't allowed in the house anymore...:idunno:


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 20, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> my imaginery friend did.....until my mom told me he wasn't allowed in the house anymore...:idunno:



Why? Did he poop on the carpet?


----------



## Chronuss (Sep 20, 2004)

...I think I may have blamed it on him.


----------



## Silat Student (Sep 20, 2004)

I'll tell ya, you can learn everything there is about cussing if ya wait around at a construction site until someone uses a stud gun on their finger..... (I've been around when this has happened, twice).


----------



## KenpoTex (Sep 21, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> it's from a shirt from red-stripe-intl.com...which appears to no longer be a valid domain...so maybe they closed up...?  :idunno:   it was a Kenpo store that shirts, bumper stickers, notebooks and such pertaining to AK...there were a few bumper stickers on there I really liked such as..."Your kid's a TKD blackbelt...that's nice, mine studies Kenpo."  and "Kenpoists do it with Economy of Motion."


I knew I'd seen it somewhere before...just couldn't remember where.  Thanks for the link.


----------

